
Ask HN: Should I keep using antivirus software? - throwy555
I&#x27;ve lately been noticing a particularly high performance hit on my personal computer from the antivirus software that I run (Avast).<p>I&#x27;m generally careful about what I download and run on my computer -- is there still reason for me to use antivirus software?
======
fetus8
If you're running Windows 10, is Windows Defender not enough?

I personally haven't run anything on top of Windows Defender on my personal
Windows machine since Windows 7 and have had 0 issue...

~~~
sentamalin
Agreed. I usually keep Windows Defender as the default antimalware app on my
computer and others' because, IMO, it has the best ratio of Good Enough and
Unintrusive Enough compared to others. I've never run into an issue on
machines I personally use all the time.

------
Blackstone4
Run Win10. Run all the latest updates as soon as you can. Don't click on
strange links in emails or go to suspect sites.

With that in mind, I wouldn't run anti-virus. The same again goes to MacOS and
Linux/GNU

